# NEW Nissan 370z Race VIdeo!!!! This is what Japan can do!



## stevenj2025 (Jul 4, 2009)

The new Nissan 370z has plenty of power, but where it really excels is in the turns!! Nissan did a fantastic job with the handling of the new 370z, even the frame is stiffer.

Here is what the new 370z can do!

http://www.fullsolo.org/videos/autoc...aniel-mccelvey


----------



## darkROAM_1 (Jul 19, 2009)

Dear kind sir, 404'd


----------



## stevenj2025 (Jul 4, 2009)

nice, good choice on the color! I havent seen a black one yet!


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

darkROAM_1 said:


> Dear kind sir, 404'd


2009 Nissan 370Z #26 BS Daniel McCelvey | 2009 Houston SCCA Regional Autocross #7 on FullSolo


----------



## ilive2win (Aug 11, 2009)

love that monterey blue. i think im going to have to pick one up


----------



## js112 (Sep 30, 2009)

Nissan did a fantastic job with the handling of the new 370z
I LIKE NISSAN 370Z SOOOOOOOOOO MUCH


----------



## Jenny2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nissan 370Z is really excellent car performed in 2009. Specially is was based on a straightforward sports cars. Its engine V6 give a 332 horsepower. This is a well developed nice car.


----------

